# Guide data error



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Monday night my Bolt recorded "Bull" which claimed it was new and had an original release date of Monday. But, it was a rerun. Bad guide data? This isn't the first time it has recorded stuff as new when it wasn't. What gives?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think some shows are intentionally not including show data specifically to get DVR's to Record it Just-In-Case.

It's kinda rude.

-KP


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Generic guide data, so TiVo assumes it hasn't recorded it before and records it.
Been a constant problem since they started doing their own guide data instead the service they used to use in the good old days that became Gracenote.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

kpeters59 said:


> I think some shows are intentionally not including show data specifically to get DVR's to Record it Just-In-Case.
> 
> It's kinda rude.
> 
> -KP


Alas, that is not true, because the guide data I have from Gracenote (Tribune) was perfect.

I think Rovi/TiVo simply doesn't have enough manpower in their guide division - generic data is often farther ahead showing they never had time to properly enter in episode information. Basically they enter the show information first, then fill in the episode information later on. This is because most channels have fairly predictable show schedules so you can create a generic grid of shows then fill in the details later on.

Heck, I sometimes find the grid filled in with shows that aren't airing (show is between seasons or off air) because they weren't updated. Of course, the grid was just generic with no episode information. This happens when there are massive upheavals in the TV schedule, usually around fall when you switch from summer to fall schedules, and in the spring when seasons ends and the summer programming starts.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank you all for your answers. TIVO please switch back to Gracenote (or maybe let me pay an extra 2 bucks a month for that option.)


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Daily, I go through my to do list and stop all sorts of recording similar to your Bull experience. Happens daily. When I look at the guide on my TV is sometime says NEW for shows that haven't been new in decades


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

DouglasPHill said:


> Monday night my Bolt recorded "Bull" which claimed it was new and had an original release date of Monday. But, it was a rerun. Bad guide data? This isn't the first time it has recorded stuff as new when it wasn't. What gives?


Happens more and more now. Yesterday recorded a MLB baseball game as "new" even though it was a rerun of the previous day game (and it had recorded the game from the previous day also.) If they can't even keep up with current popular sports like MLB baseball good luck with regular shows. Will be interesting to see what happens when the new fall lineup shows start to air, less than a handful right now, probably most in October?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The screwed up guide data has become a major PITA. I do like ManeJon and go through every time guide data updates, deleting scores of shows on the list that shouldn't be there. There are several shows I have Passes for that constantly have generic guide data so Tivo just picks up all of the airings. I don't get it (and nobody needs to bother explaining it) that if the Pass is for 'new only' why it keeps trying to record shows that don't say 'new' on them at all.

I just went through from only one guide data update and had to delete about 30 shows from the 'to do' list. They need to start paying us for doing their damn job.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

sharkster said:


> There are several shows I have Passes for that constantly have generic guide data so Tivo just picks up all of the airings. I don't get it (and nobody needs to bother explaining it) that if the Pass is for 'new only' why it keeps trying to record shows that don't say 'new' on them at all.


If a show has generic data it considers it "new". If you look at the "first aired" date it will show the date it records since it has generic data. Just have to live with it, since I record a lot of "classic" shows happens all the time. Not good that it is happening with some current shows also, because of poor guide data. Being a DVR not a streaming person I'm just happy I get most of what I should, have to do cleanup and occasionally miss a few shows because of the poor data but still better than anything else I could use, I like DVRs.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> If a show has generic data it considers it "new". If you look at the "first aired" date it will show the date it records since it has generic data. Just have to live with it, since I record a lot of "classic" shows happens all the time. Not good that it is happening with some current shows also, because of poor guide data. Being a DVR not a streaming person I'm just happy I get most of what I should, have to do cleanup and occasionally miss a few shows because of the poor data but still better than anything else I could use, I like DVRs.


You do have a point there!  As much as I complain about their craptacular guide data of late, I wouldn't want to be w/o it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> You do have a point there!  As much as I complain about their craptacular guide data of late, I wouldn't want to be w/o it.


The guide is still being "messed with". I hope they can made it more reliable. Notice that any new repeating show (news or drama) no longer has the year as the season. I'm happy about that since the sooner I can forget 2020 the better. But it still seems they are trying to make a unified TE3/TE4 guide. I like the TE4 guide except for the font and the side bars. The real problem (since day 1) is that the Rovi people never had to integrate their guide with a scheduling system. All the good TiVo guide people seem to be gone.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I've had numerous times where the show was completely different than what the data guide said.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Resist said:


> I've had numerous times where the show was completely different than what the data guide said.


Join the crowd: Is something seriously wrong with TiVo's guide data?


----------



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Join the crowd: Is something seriously wrong with TiVo's guide data?[YES! Mine is showing Chan 4 as. ESPN BUT the reality is that is CSPAN


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

kpeters59 said:


> I think some shows are intentionally not including show data specifically to get DVR's to Record it Just-In-Case.
> 
> It's kinda rude.
> 
> -KP


No.

It's because the channel doesn't have the staff necessary to update and/or there is a data error some place within the process.

No One is purposely sending bad data in hopes a few DVRs will mistakenly record content.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

@badlypoor:
And the solution to your problem was presented to you in the two threads you started.

It's a simple listing error. Send TiVo the form and it'll be fixed.

Repeatedly complaining here will do nothing.


----------



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

Cwoody222.... that was what I tried to obtain. Name the address to send that data please


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

badlypoor said:


> Cwoody222.... that was what I tried to obtain. Name the address to send that data please


ReportLineup (tivo.com)


----------



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you, that's great


----------

